# Fragrance Oil similar to Gain Detergent Original Scent



## VonnieDeak (Aug 1, 2017)

Does anyone have a suggestion for a fragrance oil (and company that sells it) that is similar to Gain Original fresh scent?  I want the cheapest one for soapmaking.  Right now I can buy 4 oz. of it on one site for 9.95.  Anything cheaper?

Von:bath1:


----------



## BattleGnome (Aug 1, 2017)

Based on the last dupe I bought (Irish spring) that price seems reasonable. If it's a bit steep for you then you might have to wait for a sale. What site are you looking at?


----------



## jewels621 (Aug 1, 2017)

I have Crafters Choice Gain from WSP.....I'm assuming that's the one you found. The scent is spot on. I have a DIL that became obsessed with the scent of Gain when she was pregnant. She had to sniff it all the time! IFRA says you can use it up to 10% in soaps, but I used 3% and it was well scented and hung on even after a two month cure. I should have stashed a bar to see how long the scent lasted, but this one was a favorite and all the bars are gone. I did this in a goats milk soap and got rave reviews from my testers.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 1, 2017)

We have had a few conversations lately in other threads about IRFA and how to interpret its recommendations, so I want to throw in this for the good of all --

IRFA recommendations are based on what works for skin safety, not on what works for making good soap. If you take IRFA to its logical extreme, you could theoretically make a "soap" with 100% of certain fragrances, and ... well ... it would smell nice, be safe on skin, but it wouldn't be soap, right?  

When the IRFA gets closer to what seems reasonable, it's easy to be deceived into thinking that a max dosage of, say, 10% will be fine. But that's not necessarily true.

Based on a few experiences, I've learned to not use fragrance over about 6% in soap, even if the IRFA recommendation is much higher than that. I would expect to have trouble with a soap batch if I added a scent at 10% -- weeping of the fragrance, discoloration, unusual softness, and possibly even emulsion failure in the mold. 

If I want more scent strength than what 6% can provide, I don't just keep upping the % of that FO -- I look for another fragrance that works better at a lower dose.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Aug 1, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> We have had a few conversations lately in other threads about IRFA and how to interpret its recommendations, so I want to throw in this for the good of all --
> 
> IRFA recommendations are based on what works for skin safety, not on what works for making good soap. If you take IRFA to its logical extreme, you could theoretically make a "soap" with 100% of certain fragrances, and ... well ... it would smell nice, be safe on skin, but it wouldn't be soap, right?
> 
> ...



This is a great reminder. Perhaps what you wrote could be a sticky in the _Fragrance Oils/Fragrance_ part of the forum? I am sure some newbies feel it is very tricky in the beginning to understand the difference between IRFA`s _approved _usagerates, and every soapmakers own discretion using % of a fragrance in soap. And even to be reminded that there is such a thing as IRFA to consider, and what it`s about (even if someone disagrees)
To have this short, easy to read reminder as a sticky could be a great adition to the other ones, at least in my book.

Btw - I have never gone over 6% either, I want my soap to be _soap_, not  just fragrance oil. But I do want it to smell nice too.  Since I live in Norway and have to pay very high shipping from overseas since those types of supplies doesn`t exist here, I need  _all _my oils to perform great, and not giving me the need to keep upping  fragrances because their so weak, that is just bad economics. 

Newbies would be well served with a reminder that they don`t actually have to put up with that, and instead be picky about their oils and how they perform in the long run.

*ETA: *I apologize to the OP, as this wasn`t helpfull for her in regards to her search. I did find one supplier on Ebay ( _vacandlesupplies _) but the price is unfortunately the same as the one you _already _found. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gain-Origin...80a06da&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=231689995462


----------



## jewels621 (Aug 1, 2017)

I was, in no way, suggesting that 10% be used. I rarely ever go over 5% in my soaps no matter what the IFRA percentage is. I didn't word that very well. I guess my point is that it's skin safe to use for soap. Shame on me for not checking before I purchase some scents, but I've been running into some that I expected to use that are noted as skin safe in the marketing, only to find that the percentage is below 1%. I've now been hyper vigilant about checking, so I thought I'd save the OP the trouble, if it hadn't been checked already.


----------



## Stacyspy (Aug 1, 2017)

I use both the WSP version, and the VA Candles. I don't prefer one over the other, my choice is based on price... if I'm already making an order, I get WSP's. If it's something I need right away, or for a special order, I use VA Candles...it's usually free shipping, and I get it in 3 days tops.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 1, 2017)

jewels621 said:


> I was, in no way, suggesting that 10% be used....



Hi, Jewel -- I understand totally that you were not suggesting that. I know you know what the IRFA recommendations mean, and it's entirely likely the OP might know this too. 

But I know there are a fair number of other readers who will view this thread, look at the IRFA recommendations for a given scent, and draw incorrect conclusions about how to use the scent. My comments were trying to help the newcomers and not a reflection on you.


----------



## maxine289 (Aug 1, 2017)

I also figured that the max to use is about 6%.  My question is about what is the percentage based on - the oils or the total soap batch?  I've been calculating 6% of the finished total soap batch weight.  Is this correct?


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 1, 2017)

maxine289 said:


> I also figured that the max to use is about 6%.  My question is about what is the percentage based on - the oils or the total soap batch?  I've been calculating 6% of the finished total soap batch weight.  Is this correct?



Most lye calculators go by oil weight because water weight is variable depending on the lye concentration you use.

That being said - you can do either.  Go with whatever works for you, neither is wrong.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 1, 2017)

If you make lotions and other potions, fragrance is based on total batch weight. 

The convention for soap is to base the weight of scent on the weight of fat. I think that is for convenience, because many other additives are also calculated that way. It's also for consistency, because the total weight of soap in the soap pot is not the total weight of soap at the time of sale. I estimate soap will lose 15% to 20% of its starting weight during cure, and that weight loss should be taken into account.


----------

